# British Superbikes



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just spent 3 days watching British Superbikes at Cadwell Park last weekend. Here's a couple of photo's I managed to snap....

Last Years BSB Champion - Ryuichi Kiyonari









Ryuichi Kiyonari again...









Last Years runner up - Josh Brookes









Tommy Hill - This years fav to win









Michael Rutter









Hill on the podium..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nicely captured shots .. especially the ones you panned .. that last one looks like it might make a nice "out of the frame" shot like Donald does ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Good capture of motion!!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very excellent action-shots there sjb, you caught 'em wonderfully


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done sjb - fast moving objects are sometimes hard to capture well - these look great


----------

